# CM4DX Camera/Video



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Any news on the progress of the camera and video playback for the DX on CM7? I use the fix so I have something, but was just wondering if its actually being worked on or not. Its been quit a while.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> Any news on the progress of the camera and video playback for the DX on CM7? I use the fix so I have something, but was just wondering if its actually being worked on or not. Its been quit a while.


read the cvpcs update in my signature. there are 2 section in that blog discussing the droid x. just scroll down and you'll see them.


----------



## 80hd (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a thought then. I figured that cm4dx nuking the moto kernel and running in it's place. If it's the case that the CM7 kernel is running unsigned after 2nd init, would it be technically possible for a driver fix to be rolled in sometime soon? Or did I get that wrong and we're still stuck running signed binaries?


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

"80hd said:


> Here's a thought then. I figured that cm4dx nuking the moto kernel and running in it's place. If it's the case that the CM7 kernel is running unsigned after 2nd init, would it be technically possible for a driver fix to be rolled in sometime soon? Or did I get that wrong and we're still stuck running signed binaries?


We're using the stock Droid X Froyo Kernel. Cm7 is just running on top of it through 2nd init.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

razorloves said:


> read the cvpcs update in my signature. there are 2 section in that blog discussing the droid x. just scroll down and you'll see them.


Thanks man. Read up and glad to see its not forgotten. I know devs have lives but can't hurt to be curious too.


----------

